# Colorado



## Timmy (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm going to go on vacation to Colorado this spring and I was wondering if there are any cool wildlife that I would be able to catch, conceal, and take back to cali? Particularly focusing on scorpions/centipedes.

Thanks
Tim


----------

